# Gas tank sealer



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Ok - we got photos of painted gas tanks - anyone know where to get the gas tank sealer kit? I got one at NAPA last year, now they say they've never heard of it!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Didn't see anything about NAPA tank sealer. This is all that came up on a Google search:

Results for gas tank sealer


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

I have used with excellent results a product called "Creem" for resealing gas tanks, especially ones rusty inside. Pricy but who cares when the cost of a new tank is 10 times that amount.
Many motorcycle, ATV, and snowmobile repair guys use this for their tanks. 
Google Creem gas tank sealer and you should get many hits. 
I've aslo heard good things about POR-15 sealer.


----------

